# [SOLVED]Glibc-2.5-r4 Problem

## Fisherman

Witam mam problem przy instalacji glibc-2.5-r4   :

```

checking for sed... sed

checking version of sed... 4.1.5, ok

checking for autoconf... autoconf

checking whether autoconf works... yes

configure: error:

*** These critical programs are missing or too old: gcc

*** Check the INSTALL file for required versions.

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r4 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1621:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 973:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  glibc-2.5-r4.ebuild, line 1171:   Called toolchain-glibc_src_compile

  glibc-2.5-r4.ebuild, line 270:   Called glibc_do_configure 'nptl'

  glibc-2.5-r4.ebuild, line 944:   Called die

!!! failed to configure glibc

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rel

evant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r4/t

emp/build.log'.
```

Bardzo prosze o pomoc!!!!!

Jak by co GCC mam wersje 4.1.2Last edited by Fisherman on Tue Jul 10, 2007 9:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nbvcxz

a co mówi   :Question: 

```
eselect compiler list && emerge --info
```

 :Cool: 

----------

## Fisherman

To mi sie wyświetla :

```
!!! Error: Can't load module compiler

Killed
```

----------

## unK

pokaż

```
gcc-config -l
```

zdaje się, że eselect compiler jest jeszcze twardo maskowany.

----------

## Fisherman

Prosze:

```
[1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130 *

[2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130-hardened

[3] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130-hardenednopie

[4] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130-hardenednopiessp

[5] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130-hardenednossp

[6] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2
```

----------

## unK

A widzisz, czyli korzystasz z gcc-3.3.5, a nie 4.1.2.

Przeczytaj sobie to → http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/gcc-upgrading.xml, bo sama zmiana kompilatora chyba nie wystarczy.

----------

## Fisherman

THX pomogło  :Smile: 

----------

## manwe_

[SOLVED] do tematu dodaj.

----------

## Raku

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> [SOLVED] do tematu dodaj.

 

a ty przeczytaj APEL.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

